

Show HN: Real-Time Twitter Sentiment Analyzer - vishwajeetv
http://twitter.vishwajeetv.com/#/

======
CatsoCatsoCatso

        Negative Word: Chilling
    

This word can be positive too, if you're chilling out - that's a good thing.

